
Show HN: Talks from successful founders, curated every day - krm01
https://opsimath.co/?ref=
======
zip6
Nice website, but why does the "Invite Friends" mailto link includes a bcc to
your email?

------
ignoramous
Nice.

Speaking of curated lists, I pass these essays from pg (in no order) to anyone
who comes to me asking why am I or am I not into startups:

[http://paulgraham.com/before.html](http://paulgraham.com/before.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/growth.html](http://paulgraham.com/growth.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/schlep.html](http://paulgraham.com/schlep.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/founders.html](http://paulgraham.com/founders.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/really.html](http://paulgraham.com/really.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/ramenprofitable.html](http://paulgraham.com/ramenprofitable.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/relres.html](http://paulgraham.com/relres.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/boss.html](http://paulgraham.com/boss.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/die.html](http://paulgraham.com/die.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/notnot.html](http://paulgraham.com/notnot.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html](http://paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/whyyc.html](http://paulgraham.com/whyyc.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/hiring.html](http://paulgraham.com/hiring.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/bronze.html](http://paulgraham.com/bronze.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/gh.html](http://paulgraham.com/gh.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/wealth.html](http://paulgraham.com/wealth.html)

[http://paulgraham.com/taste.html](http://paulgraham.com/taste.html)

A word of caution [0]: Over the years, I've twice come very close to quitting
my job in the wake of reading those essays, and finally quit it this past
month. Tread carefully [1].

In addition to this, I'd highly recommend paying close attention to how
WhatsApp took on email, numerous copy-cats, the social media, the telecom
industry and still won.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2982306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2982306)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10758278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10758278)

~~~
muzani
Yeah. I quit my job after reading those essays. I did 'succeed', however, in
that I made about 3 years salary in one year after exiting. And while I joined
several accelerators, the main factor for the victory were the essays.

I joined a few startups after that, none of whom read Paul Graham's essays,
and their failure was also for not reading it. It's an extremely frustrating
thing because they can do their homework and read a free 1000 word article
online but instead choose to pay expensive consultants who lead them down the
wrong path.

------
craze3
This is awesome! Thanks! My only advice would be a sleeker logo :D

------
GiorgioG
This looks great, please add an RSS feed ;)

------
lichtenberger
Very nice, thanks :-)

------
hartator
Not on Apple podcast?

